# Toshio Hosokawa



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Your pieces haunt my heart:


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

This composer deserves more love here. 
I think his operas are mindblowingly the best, here's two:


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

He is one of my favourites. His spatial understanding is akin to Takemitsu`s. Although his works are often spacious they are never hollow or dull.


----------

